# Why introduce myself? Been a member for 9 years! Hello?



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

TTSIA


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

HaMm3r said:


> TTSIA


We're under new management. What else can I say


----------

